# Powering/Controlling 4 Circuits Of Multiple 24v Fans



## Point (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi all, new here. 

I'm working on a project where I want to power 4 separate circuits of fans but through one supply. There are:

- 2 x 12 fan circuits
- 2 x 6 fan circuits

The fans are all 24v, 0.05a so low demand. 

I wondered if anyone knows of an off the shelf unit that'll transform 240v - 24vdc with 4 outputs, or even a 24vdc fan speed controller with 4 outs?

Ultimately the plan is to have:
240v
|
|
v
24vdc
|
|
v
output output output output
|
|
v
potentiometer potentiometer potentiometer potentiometer
|
|
v
12xfans 12xfans 6xfans 6xfans​
Presumably I can't, but I wonder if it'd be possible to use one power supply that can supply enough amperage, then split the output 4 ways, each with a potentiometer on. Or would this not be possible given there are 2 variations in the output of 12xfans @0.6a and 6xfans @0.3a ?

I look forward to and appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

